# christpal هيقفل



## Fadie (2 يناير 2007)

للأسف يا جماعة موقع كرايست بال هيقفل فعلا اكبر موقع مسيحى شامل على الانترنت

www.christpal.com

الحقوا نزلوا اللى عايزينه قبل ما يقفل و ياريت نصلى لفريق عمل الموقع​


----------



## coptic hero (2 يناير 2007)

خسارة يقفلوه ده موقع كنز ربنا يحارب عنهم الشيطان ويستمر الموقع فى رسالته


----------



## يوسف أسلام (2 يناير 2007)

الحمدلله


----------



## kimo14th (2 يناير 2007)

Fadie قال:


> للأسف يا جماعة موقع كرايست بال هيقفل فعلا اكبر موقع مسيحى شامل على الانترنت
> 
> www.christpal.com
> 
> الحقوا نزلوا اللى عايزينه قبل ما يقفل و ياريت نصلى لفريق عمل الموقع​



طب ليه 

ده موقع رائع 

ياخساره


----------



## Fadie (2 يناير 2007)

> الحمدلله


 
كرايست بال هيقفل عشان الفريق غير متفرغ لكن قريبا بنعمة الله سنطلق اكبر موقع عربى مسيحى شامل شرح العقيدة و الر على الشبهات لدحض تفاهتكم بمعونة الله



> طب ليه
> 
> ده موقع رائع
> 
> ياخساره


 
لأنهم غير متفرغين هذا ما كتبوه


----------



## My Rock (2 يناير 2007)

فادي حبيبي
لو تعرف المشرف على الموقع, انا مستعد ان اشتري الموقع و ادفع تكاليفه و اعمله هوست و نجد اشخاص يديروه بما فيهم انت
ايه رأيك؟
خلينا نتناقش على الخاص او في قسم المشرفين بالنسبة لهذه الفكرة
سلام و نعمة


----------



## THE GALILEAN (2 يناير 2007)

اقترح برنامج webcopier

لتنزيل كل الموقع

الي عاوز يقلي ؟

عندي البرنامج يقدر ينزل كل الموقع


----------



## Fadie (2 يناير 2007)

المشرفين عليه اصدقائى و انا حاليا بنزل الموقع و ان حدث و اغلق سأضيف محتوياته للموقع الذى اعده حاليا بعد استئذانهم...نتناقش فى الخاص يا روك


----------



## Yes_Or_No (2 يناير 2007)

موقع حلو وبأذن الله مش هيتقفل


----------



## kimo14th (2 يناير 2007)

حلوه اوى فكره تنزيل الموقع انا عندى برنامج 

ومنتظرين موقع اخونا فادى ... ربنا يوفقك


----------



## THE GALILEAN (2 يناير 2007)

مهو يكفي ان شخص واحد يستعمل البرنامج الي انا حطيته وينزل الموقع كله على الجهاز


----------



## THE GALILEAN (2 يناير 2007)

هذا البرنامج العملاق
WebCopier Pro v4.1
http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=901cc8260b57de4893606217a439c98e


----------



## THE GALILEAN (2 يناير 2007)

شرح البرنامج


شرح لبرنامج Web Copier للإحتفاظ بالمواقع والصفحات من على الانترنت و
تصفحها بدون إتصال.
1)
افتح البرنامج وانقر على ايقونه مشروع جديد New Project
(ثاني أيقونه على اليسار بأعلى واجهه البرنامج)


----------



## THE GALILEAN (2 يناير 2007)

2)
Next





3)
أكتب إسم للمجلد
Next





4)
غالبا ستترك الخيار الأول مثل ما هو
إضافه الصفحه أو الموقع عن طريق كتابه عنوانه بنفسك
الخيار الثاني، إن كنت محتفظ بالعنوان بقائمه المفضله favorites
الخيار الثالث إن كان العنوان مكتوب في مستطيل العناوين ببرنامج web copier
Next





5)
أكتب أو الصق عنوان الصفحه الرئيسيه للموقع
Next





6)
إن كان الدخول على الموقع أو الصفحه يتطلب إسم مستخدم وكلمه مرور أكتبهم،
يعني غالبا ستتركه فارغ
Next





7)
حدد المكان الذي سيتم حفظ المجلد الذي يحتوي كل الملحقات التي سيتم تحميلها
Next





8)
هذه هي أهم خطوه بالموضوع كله
اختر 
Let me specify custom download options
لأنك إن اخترت أول خيار
Use the Default Download Options
ولم تكن قد عدلت في تلك الخيارات، فسيتم تحميل كل شيء في هذا الموقع أو الصفحه التي حددتها
وبالتالي سيكون حجم ما ستقوم بتحميله كبير جداً وبالتالي سيأخذ وقتاً طويلاً للغايه، وغالباً لن تحتاج إلى كل ما سيتم تحميله.
Next





9) 
Advanced





10)
تبويب File Filters





11)
هذه الخيارات قم بتعديلها على حسب رغبتك
ضع علامه صح أمام HTML 





وأمام كل الإمتدادات (file extensions)
إن رغبت في الإحتفاظ بكل الصور الموجوده بالصفحات
ضع علامه صح أمام image





بالنسبه ل file extension ،
خذ بالإعتبار أن خيار bmp سيكون حجم الصور كبيره بهذا الإمتداد

ضع علامة صح على Audio لتحميل الملفات الصوتيه الموجوده بالصفحات التي ستحملها





ضع علامه صح أمام Video





لتحميل كل الملفات المرئيه الموجوده بالصفحات التي ستحملها
ضع علامه صح أمام Java





لتحميل الأشكال والصفحات بلغه الجافا
ضع علامه صح أمام ********





سيتم تحميل كل الملفات المرفقه
مع الأخذ في الإعتبار إن وجد ملف بإمتداد pdf
قد يكون الحجم كبير
ضع علامه صح أمام Archive





سيتم تحميل كل الملفات المرفقه
مع الأخذ في الإعتبار إن وجد ملف بإمتداد rar أو zip
قد يكون الحجم كبير
ضع علامه صح أمام Other





سيتم تحميل كل ملفات الفلاش والبرامج والملفات التنفيذيه
مع الأخذ في الإعتبار أن امتداد swf الخاص بالفلاش و exe
امتداد البرامج والملفات التنفيذيه، سيكون حجمهم كبير.

12)
Ok





13)
Next





14 ::
ضع علامه صح أمام جمله
save the project and start download now
لحفظ التغييرات التي قمت بها والبدء في تحميل ما تريد.
15 ::
finish


----------



## Fadie (2 يناير 2007)

شكرا يا لايت بلو انا نزلته و بكمل بيه حاليا


----------



## THE GALILEAN (2 يناير 2007)

Fadie قال:


> شكرا يا لايت بلو انا نزلته و بكمل بيه حاليا



قصدك بتنزلوا عن طريق هذا البرنامج ولا صفحة صفحة الطريقة العادية يعني ؟


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 يناير 2007)

*شكرآ لايت 

جارى تنزيل البرنامج 

الرب يباركك*


----------



## المغتربة (2 يناير 2007)

الله أكبر


----------



## يهوذا الالفيه (2 يناير 2007)

دى خساره كبيره لينا ياريت الموقع ميقفلش لانه فعلا حلو جدا


----------



## الحوت (2 يناير 2007)

LightBlue70 قال:


> هذا البرنامج العملاق
> WebCopier Pro v4.1
> http://www.filesend.net/download.php?f=901cc8260b57de4893606217a439c98e



*مسيو لايت انا نزلت فتحت هذا الرابط وعملت داون لاود ولما فتحت البرنامج طلع بده ترخيص وسيريل نامبر :new2: *


----------



## THE GALILEAN (2 يناير 2007)

riyad

السيريال نامبر موجود في ملف اسمه serial.txt

السيريال نامبر: 633646576


----------



## الحوت (2 يناير 2007)

*شكرا يا لايت انا بنزل فيه بس انشاء الله ما يخليش الجهاز بطئ :new2: *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 يناير 2007)

*بنزل فى المنتدى و شغال عسل :yahoo: ​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 يناير 2007)

*يا لايت هياخد وقت اد اية تقريبآ على بال ما يخلص التحميل ؟​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 يناير 2007)

المغتربة قال:


> الله أكبر



*أية حضرتك مش لاقية مكان تصلى فية جاية تصلى هنا ؟؟؟؟ :dance: *


----------



## THE GALILEAN (2 يناير 2007)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *بنزل فى المنتدى و شغال عسل :yahoo: ​*



قصدك بتنزلي الموقع :yahoo: 
ويا ترى اخترت كل حاجة عند التنزيل يعني كمان الصوت Audio لانه فيه برضو عظات في الموقع :dntknw: 

شغال عسل :new6:


----------



## THE GALILEAN (2 يناير 2007)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *يا لايت هياخد وقت اد اية تقريبآ على بال ما يخلص التحميل ؟​*



دي حاجة بتعتمد على حجم الموقع يعني مقدرش اقلك بالضبط :dntknw:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 يناير 2007)

*انا بنزل فى الموقع يا لايت و اخترت نفس اختياراتك اللى فى الشرح بالظبط خطوة خطوة 

يعنى تقريبآ كدة أد اية ؟*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 يناير 2007)

*اية دة

انا عملت زى شرحك شلت الأوديو و الفيدو :smil13: 

خلاص كدة اوقف التنزيل و ارجع اعملة من الأول :smil13: *


----------



## THE GALILEAN (2 يناير 2007)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> *اية دة
> 
> انا عملت زى شرحك شلت الأوديو و الفيدو :smil13:
> 
> خلاص كدة اوقف التنزيل و ارجع اعملة من الأول :smil13: *



ده مش شرحي انا على فكرة
المهم انا راحت علي الحاجة دي اني اذكرها

عاوز اشوفك تضحكي ثاني فراشة خلاص :yahoo:


----------



## الحوت (2 يناير 2007)

*يا جماعة انا نزلتة بش ما اشتغلش :new2: 

هو بيعطي شي لما يخلص والا لا يقولك انه خلص :new2: 

انا راح احاول مرة ثانيه :t32: *


----------



## Scofield (2 يناير 2007)

جربو البرنامج ده سريع و سهل
Webzip


----------



## THE GALILEAN (2 يناير 2007)

تكملة الشرح


----------



## الحوت (3 يناير 2007)

*سؤال

احنا لو عملنا للصفحة الي احنا عاوزينها من الموقع الاتي :

file

وبعدين

save as

مش راح ينفع ؟؟؟!!!*


----------



## Fadie (3 يناير 2007)

يبقى مش هتخلص يا رياض السنة دى


----------



## THE GALILEAN (3 يناير 2007)

riyad قال:


> *سؤال
> 
> احنا لو عملنا للصفحة الي احنا عاوزينها من الموقع الاتي :
> 
> ...




هذه الطريقة العادية تنفع لحفظ كم صفحة يعني حوالي 10 صفحات ماشي اما لما عندك موقع كبير بدك تحفظه لازم برنامج مثل هذا البرنامج WebCopier


----------



## الحوت (3 يناير 2007)

LightBlue70 قال:


> هذه الطريقة العادية تنفع لحفظ كم صفحة يعني حوالي 10 صفحات ماشي اما لما عندك موقع كبير بدك تحفظه لازم برنامج مثل هذا البرنامج WebCopier



*ما يش داعي نحمل موقع كامل ونحمل الجهاز ما لا طاقة له فقط ننسخ ما نحتاج اليه ويكون ضروري .. وبعدين اكيد فيه مواقع ثانيه مث هذا المويع .*


----------



## Michael (3 يناير 2007)

*قد قمت بتخميل ما نسبتة 80% من الموقع...*


----------



## adel baket (3 يناير 2007)

avamina قال:


> دى خساره كبيره لينا ياريت الموقع ميقفلش لانه فعلا حلو جدا


الموقع فعلا خساره كبيره انه يقفل  :yaka:


----------



## Fadie (3 يناير 2007)

تم انزال الموقع بالكامل


----------



## CARLA (4 يناير 2007)

ليه بس؟
يمكن مافيش عليه طلب؟
او يمكن الناس بئت واعيه وفاهمه والحجات دي ماتمشيش عليها؟ جايز

او يمكن عزلوا:t33:


----------



## Michael (4 يناير 2007)

وصلت نسبة تخزين الموقع لدى الى 88% وجارى انزال البقية...

والكلام واضح يا كارلا ان المسؤولين ليس باستطاعتهم المتابعة فى تنقيحة ومتابعتة

سلام ونعمة


----------



## Fadie (4 يناير 2007)

CARLA قال:


> ليه بس؟
> يمكن مافيش عليه طلب؟
> او يمكن الناس بئت واعيه وفاهمه والحجات دي ماتمشيش عليها؟ جايز
> 
> او يمكن عزلوا:t33:


 
بصى هقولك حاجة

فى نوع من الناس مؤدب و محترم لما بيفكر يقول حاجة بيقول حاجة مؤدبة دة الناس بتحترمه

فى نوع قليل أدب مش محترم مهزأ بيحب الناس تهزأه و لو متهزأش ميبقاش محترم لازم يتهزأ عشان يحترم نفسه

انتى مين فيهم محترمة ولا عايزة تتهزأى و يتمسح بكرامتك الارض عشان تحترمى نفسك؟


----------



## adel baket (4 يناير 2007)

Fadie قال:


> تم انزال الموقع بالكامل


*

*
شكر ليكم ولكل من حافظ وحمل من هذا الموقع الرب يباركم


----------



## Fadie (12 يناير 2007)

الموقع مش هيقفل :yahoo: الموقع مش هيقفل :yahoo: 

www.christpal.com ​


----------



## THE GALILEAN (12 يناير 2007)

Fadie

مش حيقفل ؟ طيب ايه الي حصل ؟


----------



## Fadie (12 يناير 2007)

قرروا يسيبوه موجود على الشبكة


----------



## kimo14th (13 يناير 2007)

خبر رائع وانا دخلت السايت ولقيتهم كاتبين كده 


الموقع ده راااااااااائع جدا


----------



## Fadie (13 يناير 2007)

الموقع اغلق !


----------



## e-Sword (14 فبراير 2015)

الموقع اغلق للاسف


----------

